# fan to move air inside smoker box



## sparky30_06 (Nov 29, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has ever added a small vent or computer style fan to pull smoke out of the smoke box into the smoker chamber or move air around to help drying when making jerky.

Thoughts??


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2012)

Sparky, morning..... Here is a kit for just that job....  fan blades are separate....  Have fun....  Dave

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-CFrame-Motor-4M249?cm_sp=IO-_-Home-_-MPC&cm_vc=HPPVZ3

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...ble=true&toolbar=true&CatPage=59&Catalog=main


----------



## sparkypyro (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is a battery operated BBQ fan I found a while ago. http://www.bbqfans.com/products/Turboque-Convection-Grill-Fan.html


Sent from my iPhone using smoke signals.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2012)

Sparky, with the items I linked to, you drill a hole in the smoker, mount the motor on the outside and the fan on the inside.... They have motor speed controllers to adjust the fan speed if needed...  I hate replacing batteries.....   nepas uses one similar to the ones listed.... look inside one of his many smokers he shows here and you can see the fan blade.... If nepas uses it, it has to be a good thing......  Dave


----------

